# What happens when the power cuts ?



## Outerlimits (Jan 6, 2018)

Test rode a Merida e ONE-Sixty 800, and it was a fantastic bike. However when the power cut out at 25kph (in Australia) it was super hard to pedal like the brakes were on or I was pediling through wet cement.
It uses the Shimano steps m8000 motor and software. 

Are there any e-mtb's that don't give this sensation when the juice is cut ?

I was thinking the Turbo Levo maybe.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

You are pedaling a 50+ lbs bike and 3" tires.....with no motor, they are all going to feel like you are pedaling with your brakes on in wet cement.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Outerlimits said:


> Test rode a Merida e ONE-Sixty 800, and it was a fantastic bike. However when the power cut out at 25kph (in Australia) it was super hard to pedal like the brakes were on or I was pediling through wet cement.
> It uses the Shimano steps m8000 motor and software.
> 
> Are there any e-mtb's that don't give this sensation when the juice is cut ?
> ...


I think the latest concern with manufacturers is the cut off drag of the ebike motor as you mentioned. I have a 2017 Levo and it has the drag, however I've heard the new model as reduced this. This is the difference on the downs vs. a normal mtb in terms of speed. This is really the only current gripe about set up.


----------



## Outerlimits (Jan 6, 2018)

Gutch said:


> I think the latest concern with manufacturers is the cut off drag of the ebike motor as you mentioned. I have a 2017 Levo and it has the drag, however I've heard the new model as reduced this. This is the difference on the downs vs. a normal mtb in terms of speed. This is really the only current gripe about set up.


From my understanding the levo disconnects the motor from the drive line thus minimising the drag effect. Is this true ?
I am aware to expect some perceived drag from wide tyres and extra weight. Just want a bike that eliminates the drag caused by spinning a electric motor and it's gearbox if any, if this is even available.
Would shifting down 2 gears when the motor power is cut alleviate some of the effect. If so would an auto shift from software be available for di2 shimano ?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Jail break the limiter so you don't come up against it as much. 

Any mid drive is going to be using a gear reduction system which will involve different types of gears which all cause drag when freewheeling. Brose uses a belt in theirs which just helps to quiet the motor.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

You aren't feeling drag, you are feeling the weight of the bike. 

I have an ebike with the Bosch motor with gear reduction. There is very slightly more drag in the drivetrain, but it is insignificant overall. Find a 50lb non-ebike MTB and try to pedal it at 25km/hr (or in the case of a US Bosch system, 19 MPH). It is just hard. When the motor cuts out, you are on your own. 

If you want an even bigger eye opener, find a 10% grade and cut the motor in the middle of that while you are going 12 MPH.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I pretty often ride my Yamaha powered ebike without the assist. If I start the ride without the assist I barely notice the difference between it and a normal bike. But, if I ride for a while with the assist then shut it off it feels like I'm stuck in syrup. So I think most times it's just a mind trick because the assist does make a difference.

And when I run up against the speed limit of the assist I'm already running 20mph so I'm expecting it to be pretty tough to pedal. There definitely is some extra drag from the motor up there but it's really the trade off you have to make for using the assist. When I ride my non-ebike I always see faster speeds on the open/downhill portions of the trail where you have to pedal to get to those speeds than on the ebike but uphills the ebike rules.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

👍 totally agree


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I've tried riding my 17 Levo without the battery installed. Even in granny gear it is barely moveable. I try to plan ahead so that my ride will end with a downhill just in case of a problem or if I am planning on riding uphill until the battery dies. One time I road 9 miles downhill with the little red light on.


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

Bosch have an internal gear connecting pedals to crank, you have to turn that when in "off" mode. This gearing (x2.5) is why the crank is only 14t, compared to say 32t on a kenovo.

On my bosch bike (Lapierre Overvolt CX Performance motor) the internal gear makes it very draggy when off, really hard to pedal. My mate has Turbo Kenevo and the cranks spin freely just like a normal (but heavy) bike. It is very noticeable, when we swapped bikes it was the first thing we said to each other.

If you are going to ride with flat battery regularly then Brose seems better than Bosch to me.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

RockySpieler said:


> Bosch have an internal gear connecting pedals to crank, you have to turn that when in "off" mode. This gearing (x2.5) is why the crank is only 14t, compared to say 32t on a kenovo.
> 
> On my bosch bike (Lapierre Overvolt CX Performance motor) the internal gear makes it very draggy when off, really hard to pedal. My mate has Turbo Kenevo and the cranks spin freely just like a normal (but heavy) bike. It is very noticeable, when we swapped bikes it was the first thing we said to each other.
> 
> If you are going to ride with flat battery regularly then Brose seems better than Bosch to me.


I have a Haibike with the Bosch system, and I don't find it to be that bad pedaling with the power off. There is a little bit of drag and noise, but if the battery died, I'd have no problem riding it, even for an hour or two. My biggest complaint is the noise when the power is on.


----------



## Bjorn2Ride (Apr 4, 2017)

I ride my Levo OFF for parts of almost every ride. It is roughly equivalent to riding the 1995 Stumpjumper I still have. Downhill it is about the same as my 2017 Carbon Stumpy Comp FSR. Then you hit a hill and you feel all of the weight. It’s not unrideable. Just slow.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mtnbikej said:


> You are pedaling a 50+ lbs bike and 3" tires.....with no motor, they are all going to feel like you are pedaling with your brakes on in wet cement.


With a 13 tooth drive cog and a 42 rear, the gearing feels a lot different than an older, heavy, coil+coil DH rig which probably rocked a 24/32 granny combo or a 32/32 1x setup. It isn't super fun to ride a 50 lb bike without any boost, but it isn't as bad as you'd think.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

When the motor cuts out it’s just like riding a real heavy bike. That’s all.


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

Bosch seem to agree with my experience about resistance with their new MY2018 active line and active line plus:-






Could be worth waiting to demo one, if noise and motor cut pedalling are important to you.


----------



## scotteric (Aug 22, 2005)

I demoed a 2017 Levo on a local ride in the Cascades. Used motor for the climb and turned it off for the descent. Never thought about it, and did another lap. : )


----------

